# pkg dependencies, simple question



## mitchreward (Nov 25, 2022)

Hi,

Probably, simple question but I cant get the answer:

I installed kde5 (full package) as desktop env, Now I have few software that came with it, that i'd like to get rid.
When I do as example: `pkg remove dragon-player` it asked for confirmation of removal of the pkg and removal of kde5 

Now question is: how to remove only this package ? 

searched in pkg delete man, but saw nothing.


I installed the full meta pkg kde5 cause I didnt wanted to miss some important dependecies and have a broken env, I now need to cleanup the uneeded tools.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2022)

mitchreward said:


> I installed the full meta pkg kde5


This has a dependency on the package you're trying to remove. So if you remove that package it has to remove this too or else the dependency chain is broken. The x11/kde5 port/package is a so-called meta port/package. It has nothing of it's own and simply depends on a bunch of other ports/packages, notably sysutils/kdeadmin, misc/kdeedu, games/kdegames, etc. Which are all meta packages themselves. 



mitchreward said:


> I installed the full meta pkg kde5 cause I didnt wanted to miss some important dependecies and have a broken env, I now need to cleanup the uneeded tools.


Wrong way around. You probably want to install a "plain" KDE desktop, so install x11/plasma5-plasma instead of x11/kde5. That will allow you to install individual components you want to have.


----------



## covacat (Nov 25, 2022)

pkg delete -f dragon-player


----------



## mitchreward (Nov 27, 2022)

thank you guys


----------

